# Documents for TRA Skills Assessment



## aishalange (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello everyone. It's my first time posting here so it would really be appreciated if you guys could help me out. I am a Chef applying for visa class 189. Migration agents are super expensive so I'm thinking of just complying with the requirements myself. First question, can anyone enlighten me about how to properly label the documents? On the TRA page it says:
a. include a skilled employment, education and training assessment evidence cover sheet
b. number each sample and document clearly
c. include item notes: for each item, include a note that gives its title, what unit (or units) of competency it relates to, and a brief description of what it is. 

What to they mean item notes? Where should I place these item notes?

Also, for each work experience, is it imperative that I attach previous payslips or would an Employment Certificate suffice?

If anyone could give me a more detailed info for the required documents, it would really be appreciated. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mrs haider (Nov 18, 2016)

You are suppose to give service certificates with roles and responsibilities letter showing your per day tasks. Normally companies don't give roles and responsibilities letter but you have to request. Then you can get certified stamp from oath commissioner or mujestrait or Notray public. While filling the MSA form you have to write part 8 according the code meets your profession which is about the tasks you are doing or have done.


----------



## Mrs haider (Nov 18, 2016)

You must submit 3 at least 3 pay slips for each quarter for all jobs you have done.if you don't have pay slips than you can provide bank statements.


----------

